# Any opinions on these wheels for my 200sx?



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Nvm cant figure out how to put a pic.


But here is the adreess. http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1329&ck=&inum=&large=1


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy ****!!! That price is per wheel?!l


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> Holy ****!!! That price is per wheel?!l


NO NO NO $899/ea, means each wheel tire package. That would cost nearly as much as the car!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Even if it were per wheel, that's not horridly expensive as far as wheels go.

As for this set, I think they'd look quite nice.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

are you 100% sure that isn't for each wheel? racing hart is a top line wheel and extremely expensive, so $899 for a 17in package is a normal (mid grade) wheel price..............i would look into that alittle harder my friend. i doubt they are $899 per but there may be hidden expenses


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

samo said:


> Even if it were per wheel, that's not horridly expensive as far as wheels go.
> 
> As for this set, I think they'd look quite nice.


HRE's aren't anywhere near that expensive,(like 5-700 per wheel depending on finish and fitment) and no one in their right mind would buy RH's over HRE's. 


But this is a 4 wheel set with mounted tires, so I'd say it's a total steal.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the site reads 'package'

if anyone would be stupid enough to pay $900 per wheel, i need to look into opening a wheel/tire shop

but yeah, those wheels are nice


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the price is for package, i know cause i have called the company before to purchese rims that i wanted, unfortunanity the ones i wanted have been discontinued  so i ended up get5ting some Maxxim 17s from a local shop


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

What kind of tires do these wheel packages come with?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^ they normally come with "so so" tires not great but not 100% suck! 

but wow! i just read their site alittle and they have free rim repair. but its only once, so if you scuff a wheel you send them a pic of what happend and they will set up a time/date for you to send them in. they sound like good guys! not one of those crappy online wheel stores that just sells everyting that should have been on 2f2f lol. hope it works out for you.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i bought my rims from them. the tires are ok but ill buy new tires in time anyways. the only problem that i had was that the rims were not balanced right. at 50mph the car vibrated like crazy. one of my buddies works at a shop and he balanced them for me the right way for free. everything cost me 700 bucks for 17's. as for the rim repair im not sure i would want to send my wheels to them. if they couldn't balance them right im sceptical they can fix them 

good luck with the buy


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The reason they are cheaper than other Racing Harts is because it is the Evolution line. That is RH's "cheap" version.

Cavi Mike, HRE are one of the top of the line wheels, but there are others that are even more expensive. I know a guy that paid quite a bit for some custom Work wheels for his Scion Xa.

I would rather have these Racing Harts than a set of HRE's...









They are just under $3000.00 for the package. However, they only come in 5 lug I do believe.

Hell, these RH's are over $4000.00 a set


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> The reason they are cheaper than other Racing Hart is because it is the Evolution line. That is RH's "cheap" version.


i was wondering why they were so "cheap" cuz normally rh are crazy $$$


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> The reason they are cheaper than other Racing Harts is because it is the Evolution line. That is RH's "cheap" version.
> 
> Cavi Mike, HRE are one of the top of the line wheels, but there are others that are even more expensive. I know a guy that paid quite a bit for some custom Work wheels for his Scion Xa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$900 for a wheel and tire package isn't too bad. My Tires alone cost almost $500.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my rims came with korean tires ..nankang or however you spell that, anyway they dont suck that much , they have pretty good tracktion and handling but they are a bit loud..its either that or cause i have negative camber


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> We are talking about a 200sx here....19's.....it would ride like a steam roller.


And I'm talking about a show car with flared/rolled fenders. :cheers:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*OOOO AAAAAHHHH PRETTTTYYY*

Ok the racing harts are out for how much they way I might as well bolt some cinderblocks on there.haha. Anyways these are light and a good price but I dont know about the brand. Any good?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*OOOO AAAAAHHHH PRETTTTYYY*

Ok the racing harts are out for how much they way I might as well bolt some cinderblocks on there.haha. Anyways these are light and a good price but I dont know about the brand. Any good?

http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=417


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*OOPSY*

SORRY for two of the same post maybe a head honcho will notice and delet it.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Ok the racing harts are out for how much they way I might as well bolt some cinderblocks on there.haha. Anyways these are light and a good price but I dont know about the brand. Any good?
> 
> http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=417


Those look alot like my wheels. Chaeck out my cardomain in sig.


----------

